# [OT] Como se pronuncia GIMP?

## g3n

Komo pronuncias gimp y por ke?

O akaso se pronunciara jimp?

----------

## g0su

Como lo hace un buen hispano-hablante, "gimp" (se dice como se escribe   :Twisted Evil:  ) o nos pasara como a machado(Creo que fue  :Confused: ) que se rieron de él cuando dijo sakespeare y luego termino enterita la charla en ingles XDDD

Un saludo

----------

## g3n

Aki dicen ke gimp es de gnomo y no estoy de akuerdo

----------

## g0su

Gimp no se de lo que sera, de todas formas no es dificil averiguarlo :S lo que digo que yo lo digo como se escribe: gimp igual que digo gentoó y no "yentu". Yo soy muy de pueblo   :Rolling Eyes: 

Un saludo

----------

## kabutor

yo gimp como suena XD

y gentoo pues como el futbolista paco gento (o sea paco jento)

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ateo

Gimp se pronuncia como esta escrito. 'G' de gusto.

----------

## M.A.

Se supone que es 'guimp', por aquello de que la 'G' viene de 'Graphics', con lo cual tiene ese sonido. O al menos eso creo.

Por otra parte, diciendo gimp nos entendemos todos (en español) perfectamente.

----------

## artic

A mi tambien gentoo me recuerda al futbolista  :Razz: 

----------

## alexlm78

Yo creo que es como se escribe, pero lo angloparlantes telvez le diran Yimp, depende mucho tu cultura.

----------

## Parka

Pues yo, como desde pequeño se habló en casa inglés, alemán, francés y español... no sé muy bien como es correctamente... pero yo lo digo:

```
"Gentoo" [guentu!] alargando un poco la "u"

"Gimp" [Guimp]
```

 :Smile:  un saludo. Parka  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## g3n

Bueno pues kreo ke soy el peor de todos, por ke yo lo pronunciaba Yimp... he vivido en un error

----------

## kcobain

Quita quita, la mejor es la de photoshop para linux... cuantas veces dices eso de: 

>> no problem, esto te lo retoco yo con el guimp en un plis.... 

a lo que a continuación te responden todo exaltados: 

>>¿lo cualo? 

y ya tienes que dar la explicacion guindousera:

>> photoshop para linux  :Very Happy: 

jeje.

Un saludo!.

----------

## djkork

coño pues es verdad..... nunca había pensado lo de photoshop para linux... pero es cierto....

Open office -----> "el office de linux" ò "word de linux"

Evolution  -------> "Outlook de linux"

Gimp -------------> "photoshop de linux"

¿Alguien ha utilizado alguna expresión de estas más?

----------

## TieferFeld

Yo, por alguna razón, pronuncio guimp, sin embargo digo jentú. No me entiendo, jejeje. 

Y sí, digo lo de "photoshop para linux" y cosas parecidas cuando me topo con algo de inculturez informatívica, pero la verdad es que soy muy pesado con linux, siempre intento inculcarlo  :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

Saludos.

----------

## Stolz

Pues yo lo pronuncio Guimp, auqnue debe de ser de las pocas cosas que pronuncio bien  :Smile:  porque Gentoo lo pronuncio jéntu ( ni yentú ni jénto  :Razz: )

Saludos

----------

## flaab_0n

¿A que huelen las nubes? Zim zum Zim zum!

----------

## g3n

 *flaab_0n wrote:*   

> ¿A que huelen las nubes? Zim zum Zim zum!

 

Agua?

ke tiene ke ver eso kon gimp?

----------

## luisfeser

pos yo decia "yimp", aunk a partir de ahora intentar* decir "guimp", jeje.

y gentoo digo y seguir* diciendo "jent*"  :Razz: 

Yo creo que muchos linuxeros tenemos el problema de que casi hablamos de linux solo en los foros, y claro, aki solo se escribe y no sabemos como se pronuncian los nombrecitos que les ponen a las cosas, jajaja.

No os habeis parado a pensar como narices se pronuncia el gkrellm, o el xfce, etc etc etc...?

----------

## Parka

pueeees... yo  :Neutral:  el gkrellm lo pronuncio "gekarelem", o "gekarelm" xD, el xfce lo pronuncio "exfeis"... cosas así... xD con quien único tengo la oportunidad de hablar de linux es con mi viejo, y es básicamente para defender a linux (y él a windows)... así que no he tenido nunca oportunidad de comprobar cómo pronuncian otros linuxeros las cosas xDD...

Otros ejemplos:

fstab ---> "efestab"

mmmh... la verdad es que ahora no se me ocurren otros, ta luego  :Wink: 

Parka.

----------

## salvapc

Lo que decis como nunca hablas con nadie llegas un dia que hablas con alguien y no te entiendes.

Para mi la memoria swat es [memoria "suat"]

Un dia hablando con un linuxero me dijo algo de una particion "esguat" (mas o menos me sono asi), Coño asi al pronto no sabia lo que me estaba diciendo y le tube que pedir que me explicara que era aquello de "esguat"

Claro este me mira como diciendo, que coño sabe este de linux si no tiene ni idea de lo que es un particion para swat, je je

Cuando supe lo que me decia me dio verguenza por haberle tenido que pedir que me esplicara que era eso de la memoria "esguat"

Luego no reimos mucho, desde entonces tego cuidado a la hora de hablar con gente.

Tambien me paso parecido con cups

en mi cabeza cups es "ceupeese" diciendo las cuatro letras

cuando uno me dijo que imprimia con el "cups" leido literalmente pense que habian sacado un nuevo sistema de impresion y no me habia enterado, pero en esta ocasion puesto en alerta con lo que me paso con swat reaccione y me di cuenta de que se refiria a lo que en mi cabeza era

 "ceupeese"

----------

## M.A.

Na sólo era para comentarte que no es 'swat' sino 'swap'. Por otra parte que no te de vergüenza decir 'suap' porque desde luego es más correcto que 'esguap' (es que hay que ser retorcido, juas...)

----------

## Parka

sí...  :Confused:  últimamente se ha puesto de moda eso de decir swat... no sé quien lo habrá popularizado, pero ya me he quedado pescando un par de veces si sería un nuevo sistema de firewalls, o seguridad de arranque, o sabe satán que cosas raras... jejeje swap swap swap  :Razz:   :Smile:  yo lo pronuncio tb "suap", y supongo que sería la forma más correcta, por supuesto: que a nadie se le pase por la cabeza decir "esguap", suena de lo más pedante xD... no sé...otras barbaridades que he oido son:

llamar al bootstrap (butstrap para los amigos) "butestrap"... o al BIOS de toda la vida, con una pronunciación super británica "baious" xDD... además, en algunos sitios de la península les ha dado por decir al cd-rom "cidirum"... :Confused:  ! ... bueno... me he ido del tema linuxero xD

Buenas noches.

Parka.

----------

## JotaBe

Pues ya que estamos, gimp lo pronuncio guimp, gentoo jentú (por eso de las dos óes), swap suap... y ya que estamos ¿cómo leéis scsi? yo digo escasi, no sé muy bien porqué, pero me suena bien y es bastante más cómodo que eseceesei

----------

## Parka

sí... yo tb he oído decir mucho escasi... aunque últimamente no sé porqué, mientras leo documentos o cualquier otra cosa, suelo descubrirme a mí mismo leyendo scsi "ssai", en lugar de "escasi"... creo que tiene que ver con la pronunciación inglesa de "science" (saïhns)...  :Confused:  ? xDD

----------

